# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  ¿que hacer cuando el publico esta a cazar los trucos?

## KAI__

hoy estaba en una tienda friki llena de mesas practicando con mi baraja unos controles cuando se me acerco un chico de unos 13 años y me pregunto si sabia hacer cosas con ella.

le dije que se sentase y le empece a hacer algun truco con forzajes , doble lift y cuenta elmsley nada raro ya que todavia estoy con el dominio de ellas.

el caso es que ensegida vinieron sus colegillas y en cuanto vieron uno , todos empezaron a apostar por ver quien pillaba primero un truco.

al ver que hacer un misdirection me hiba a ser imposible y tener un publico tan aspero les hice un fuera de este mundo (cambie de baraja al ir ala maquina de las cocacolas) y una doble prediccion que son automaticos y no hiba a cometer fallos.

el caso es que despues de hacerlos ,empezaron a discutir que habia echo y sacaban la conclusion de que habia echo algun tipo de manipulacion con las manos.

no quise seguir haciendo nada ya que no veia que lo mereciesen y me quede con la conclusion de que en los juegos automaticos si el efecto es bueno, nos sacan de un apuro y encima puedes acabar pareciendo que eres mejor de lo que eres.

¿os a pasao algo parecido? ¿como tratais a la gente asi?

----------


## The Black Prince

Acabo el juego y dejo de hacer más juegos a ese grupo de gente.

----------


## MagicCastúo

A mi sólo me ha pasado un par de veces contadas y no con un grupo sino con alguna parte del el, es decir con alguna persona en concreto. También he de decir que las dos veces que me ha pasado ha sido al hacer algún juego a los amigos, al ser amigos no te respetan del todo siempre ven en ti el amigo de toda la vida y no a un mago por muy bien que lo hagas y más si es de las primeras veces que te ven, luego es curioso pero todo cambien y es mucho más fácil hacerles algo están mucho más receptivos y no a la defensiva sino todo lo contrario. 

La experiencia que me han dado tener que tratar con esa persona que busca el truco me ha servido para comprobar que si le dedicas un juego como por el ejemplo "la carta viajera" y claro esta sales exitoso, el individuo al creer que has fallado y justo después quedar en evidencia delante de todos se hecha un poco para atrás y no molesta más ya que tiene miedo de quedar en ridículo delante de todos.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Lo mismo que el príncipe negro en inglés, no es una solución, es una decisión. Si quieres hacer magia, pero alguien no queire verla, se deja de hacer. No hay más. No tienes que demostrarles con mil intentos que haces magia. Si no lo creen, pues que no te miren.

Por cierto, los "hiban", cuídalos un poco que parecía que me iban a comer  :Smile1:

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Eso tambien es verdad. Si haces un juego MUY BIEN PREPARADO en el que haya/halla (?) un fallo al final, se regodean, y al ver que es un fallo mágico, se cagan en los pantalones  :Wink:

----------


## Servasky

Un espectador que no quiere ver magia, no merece verla. Yo cuando veo un juego de magia de alguien, no pienso cuando lo esta haciendo ¿como lo hace?, eso lo pienso después de verlo, "ah pues aquí yo creo que hizo un doble lift..."

Pero un espectador, que solo hacer que "joderte" e intentar descubrir el juego...  yo paso de hacerle nada.

Una vez, conocí a un chico y le dije, quieres que te haga un juego? y me dijo bueno vale, y yo tenía una baraja invisible, cuando acabe de hacerle el juego, empezó a decirme tonterías del tipo:

"Está claro que dabas la vuelta a la carta"
"Si hombre, se te vio claramente"

Decidí ir contra una de las reglas primordiales, y repetirle el juego (sabiendo de las posibles consecuencias) y el tio empezó, eres un tramposo!!!!! y cosas asi.

No volví a hacerle nada nunca más. Esa gente no cree en la magia, solo quiere destripar juegos, no merecen ver todo el esfuerzo que tu has dedidcado a que ese juego salga perfecto.

saludos

----------


## MagicCastúo

> Eso tambien es verdad. Si haces un juego MUY BIEN PREPARADO en el que haya/halla (?) un fallo al final, se regodean, y al ver que es un fallo mágico, se cagan en los pantalones


haya en este caso, como truco para saber cual es yo tengo uno muy bueno, cuando se puede substituir por "haiga" van con "y" es decir haya y más técnicamente si viene del verbo haber es haya y si viene del verbo hallar (encontrar) con "ll" :P

----------


## shark

> hoy estaba en una tienda friki llena de mesas practicando con mi baraja unos controles cuando se me acerco un chico de unos 13 años y me pregunto si sabia hacer cosas con ella.
> 
> le dije que se sentase y le empece a hacer algun truco con forzajes , doble lift y cuenta elmsley nada raro *ya que todavia estoy con el dominio de ellas.*el caso es que ensegida vinieron sus colegillas y en cuanto vieron uno , todos empezaron a apostar por ver quien pillaba primero un truco.
> 
> al ver que hacer un misdirection me hiba a ser imposible y tener un publico tan aspero les hice un fuera de este mundo (cambie de baraja al ir ala maquina de las cocacolas) y una doble prediccion que son automaticos y no hiba a cometer fallos.
> 
> el caso es que despues de hacerlos ,empezaron a discutir que habia echo y sacaban la conclusion de que habia echo algun tipo de manipulacion con las manos.
> 
> no quise seguir haciendo nada ya que no veia que lo mereciesen y me quede con la conclusion de que en los juegos automaticos si el efecto es bueno, nos sacan de un apuro y encima puedes acabar pareciendo que eres mejor de lo que eres.
> ...



pues empezamos mal, primera regla, las tecnicas si no se ejecutan a la perfecccion no se hacen en publico. (y menos con gente que va a pillarte y no a ver magia claro)

----------


## helmet

Para esta gente los juegos automáticos son lo mejor, y más si son ejecutados por ellos. A este tipo de gente le doy la baraja y le digo lo que tienen que ir haciendo. Cuando salen no tienen palabras, ya que la baraja no la he tocado.

Con las monedas tambien han intentado pillarme, pero claro, aqui no se pueden hacer trucos automaticos (o yo no conozco ninguno), pero elijo siempre el que más claro se vea, y tenga menos movimientos (o movimientos extraños). Por ejemplo, te tragas la moneda y la haces aparecer por la nuca. En este siempre que me trago la moneda me piden examinar las manos y se las doy, las dos, y despues de que las examinen aparece por la nuca. Es el unico de Numismagia que me atrevo a hacer a este tipo de gente.

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

> los juegos automaticos si el efecto es bueno, nos sacan de un apuro y encima puedes acabar pareciendo que eres mejor de lo que eres.


Sacarnos de un apuro, por supuesto, y más como el que dices. Pero no estoy de acuerdo en que te hagan parecer mejor de lo que eres. No el juego en sí, quiero decir. Lo que realmente te hace mejor o peor, una vez más (y siento si vuelvo a abrir el eterno debate) es la presentación que le pongas a ese juego. De nada sirve hacer una doble predicción o un fuera del universo, así de golpe, en plan: "Mira toma, ve pasando cartas, ya verás lo que voy a hacer...". Has de hacerlo "magico", eso te hará parecer un mago (no mejor, ni peor, simplemente un mago)   :Wink:

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Uy!! Se me fué la mano!! Por favor, ayuda!! Mensaje repetido!!

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Mensaje repetido!

----------


## Trus

Hay una cosa que le he visto hacer a tamariz en muchas ocasiones:

"has visto que tienes la baraja, que no la he tocado, coje una carta, te la guardas...¿crees que en estas condiciones puedo adivinar tu carta sin siquiera haber visto la baraja?"
-pues tienes toda la razón...(y sencillamente, cojes y te vas), hasta que encuentres otra situación favorable para tí.


P.D: Lo que ocurre es que el mamón de tamariz lo suele hacer tras realizar un par de efectos muy espectaculares...
pero es otra manera de evadirte de los que no quieren ser ilusionados.

Yo personalmente, a este tipo de personas, les haría un truco muy sencillo, el PIM,PAM,PUM.

o el de los 4 ases, mediante una mezcla por hojeo, colocando después cualquier carta la 1º para evitar que te cazen la mezcla.

O sino, lo dicho, fallaría a propósito, para desviarles su atención, y en ese momento zas!, clavarles cualquier técnica, que como bien dices con la misdirection sería más complicada.



saludos!
Trus.

----------


## KAI__

que grande tamariz

shark, esa regla la cumplo, pero con la gente asi como que ennervia y al ser novato podria dar lugar a fallos y no me atrevi.

jaku fernandez , esta claro que un truco matematico es casi todo presentacion y uno tecnico requiere el mismo nivel en presentacion y ademas requiere tecnica.lo que quiero decir es que si cumples la presentacion ellos se piensan ademas que hay tecnica.

no creo que sea importate que al final piensen como eres de bueno , si no que se vallan con buen sabor de boca y su sonrrisa

en este caso y al ser mi primera experiencia asi , me quede yo con la sonrrisa en la boca viendo como se comian el coco al no haber podido detectar ningun movimiento extraño en mis manos

----------


## Josep M.

Como todos, yo en esa situación me largo. Incluso dejo el juego a medias, si es preciso. 

Lo que me demuestra la experiencia es que lo que no conviene hacer es hacer un truco infalible para quedar bien. Eso les provoca aún más, te pone en riesgo (puede que te levanten las cartas a medio truco, como me ha pasado a mí, o similar), y lo unico que consigues es que te perciban como alguien que les engaña. Nunca me he quedado con buen sabor de boca en esos casos, porque aunque te salga, ves que ellos no pueden apreciar tu esmero.

La magia no existe, y todo el mundo lo sabe. Por lo tanto tiene que haber el acuerdo entre publico y espectador: todos sabemos que hay truco, pero vamos a fingir que no. Si no no hay magia.

Salut!   :Wink:

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

> esta claro que un truco matematico es casi todo presentacion y uno tecnico requiere el mismo nivel en presentacion y ademas requiere tecnica.lo que quiero decir es que si cumples la presentacion ellos se piensan ademas que hay tecnica.


Bueno, pero es que lo que deberían pensar es que hay MAGIA   :Wink:  




> no creo que sea importate que al final piensen como eres de bueno , si no que se vallan con buen sabor de boca y su sonrrisa


Si piensan que hay MAGIA :D, así se irán, amigo. Y para eso la unica opción es lograr lo que ha dicho el bueno de Josep M. 




> La magia no existe, y todo el mundo lo sabe. Por lo tanto tiene que haber el acuerdo entre publico y espectador: todos sabemos que hay truco, pero vamos a fingir que no. Si no no hay magia.




UN SALUDO!!

----------


## Isra

Yo personalmente ( dentro de lo que es mi prácticamente nula experiencia ) me suelo "reir" de aquellos que van a cazar el truco y siempre les digo lo mismo cuando me empiezan a bombardear con preguntas tipo :

" ¿ Me dejas la baraja ?" ( esto no se por qué me pasa siempre que uso una bicicle ) 
" Claro, es que has hecho algo con las manos "

Etc, mi respuesta es :

" Ni la baraja está trucada ni he hecho nada con las manos, en realidad la magia existe y es algo que ningun mago quiere revelar para no alterar el orden mundial y mantenernos a todos los/as harrys potters en secreto "

Normalmente dejan de preguntar  :D

----------


## ignoto

Cuando el público está pendiente de "cazar el truco" pueden darse dos casos:

- Que estés cobrando por actuar. 
Si es este el caso y eres lo bastante buen mago como para cobrar por ello no te preocupará lo mas mínimo este público porque sabrás qué hacer con ellos.

- Que sean unos amiguetes o conocidos.
Se te abren tres posibilidades.
-- Que domines bien los juegos y tengas ganas de hacer magia. Pues nada, ejecutas los juegos como si tal cosa.
-- Que domines bien los juegos pero no te aptezca mucho hacer magia. Pues que les den morcilla, les haga magia su tia abuela segunda o ambas cosas a la vez.
-- Que no domines bien los juegos (y tiene toda la pinta de ser este el caso porque sino no preguntarías).
*¡No los hagas en público, pugnetas!*

¿Quedó claro?

----------


## magicyo

A mi se me ocurre una respuesta, claro lo veo desde el punto de vista amater no profesional.

"Hoy realizo magia para que nos divirtamos todos con la ilusión, si queréis otra cosa podemos jugar al Mus por ejemplo.

Lo otro es el del PIM-PAM-PUM, pero con cuidado pues la ultima vez salto mi sobrina NONO el tío no, dejame a mi que yo tambien quiero hacer magia (cuando es una de mis mejores espectadores) y por más que intente que no fuera ella, todos dijeron deja a la niña hacerlo y PLAS no pude deshacer la trampa, y como os podéis imaginar se echo a llorar pues la risas de todos no se pudieron controlar. :-(

----------


## Duard

Yo lo que hago con pesados que quieren pillar el truco, sobre todo los que se te ponen alrededor o detrás para ver lo que haces es también tener reservados los automáticos / matemáticos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Sanojeki

Yo para la gente que solo quiere adivinar los trucos de los juegos suelo hacerles un juego automatico en el que son ellos los que tienen que hacer casi todos los movimientos y mezclas.

Luego, claro está, no pueden encontrar una explicación al juego.

----------


## iscariote

Yo para la gente que sólo quiere adivinar trucos suelo guardar la baraja en su estuche

----------


## Duard

También lo que he hecho algunas veces con los pesados que estan a pillar el truco y no dejar tranquilo, y si hay otra gente que si quiere ver realmente juegos es: le doy a los espectadores que quieren ver juegos realmente la baraja y mientras mezclan o hacen algo para algún juego, le hago al pesado un juego matematico de predicción del número que saldrá, hecho en un papel, y se va a un rincón a pensar como ha sido eso y ya no molestan más.

Aunque siempre está la opción de parar si a nadie le interesa realmente ver magia.

----------


## tamatotxi

se puede ser un poquito borde con previsión a que no te pregunten más en el futuro, cortando de golpe el juego y diciendo: no quieres ver magia ¿no? y cortas de inmediato (o algo del estilo). también puedes decir: ¿prefieres hacer tu un juego? ahí con tono irónico sarcástico...

----------


## KAI__

la opcion de recojer y largarse me parece bien cuando el grupo entero esta a joder.

en este caso si habia alguien que queria ver magia y por eso quise en parte seguir.

si teneis un 50% de la gente dividida ¿tambien lo dejais? ¿os a pasao alguna vez que os lebanten las cartas? un chico una vez dijo: este me lo se y fue a lebantar las cartas a ver si era como creia

----------


## tamatotxi

Leí no sé donde que si la gente está dividida, tu haces que vas a cortar y con palabras como: 'Bueno, es una lástima que la gente que quiere ver magia no pueda por culpa tuya, así que tendré que recoger..." y la reacción del público sería echarse encima del tiparrajo jodeactuaciones que se sentiría cohibido y dejaría proseguir con la magia!.

De momento nadie me ha levantado las cartas (será sólo porque he hecho algún juego automático nada más, pues no me quiero arriesgar), pero sí que me han dicho nada más empezar: A ver, enséñame las cartas o bien, 'Vuelve a hacer eso'... Lógicamente les dí largas.

----------


## Duard

A mi si que me han levantado las cartas fue en el juego del virus informático cuando hay que ponerse de espaldas al público y vieron que las cartas eran todas blancas.

----------


## mariio

te comento lo que hago yo:
llego y antes de empezar a hacer magia cuento un chiste,en el final del ciste se ve quien te ve para disfrutar y quien está tenso,según la proporcion de personas de cada grupo de estos dos,hago un juego u otro,en caso de que las personas se muestren tensas hago un juego automático(al no haber técnica,no se puede pillar)y después de esto dejo de hacer magia
espero que te sirva
un saludo

----------


## Duard

Gracias por el consejo lo probaré.   :Wink:

----------


## Marius

Realmente la solución de Tamariz para mi es la ideal. 
Intentar hacer magia a alguien que no quiere verla, que unicamente quiere subir su ego sintiendose superior que otro, me parece que es contraproducente. Si haces algo que "te pillan" está claro, eres un patan que no sabe hacer nada con las manos; si por contra, no te pillan el juego, inventaran mil y una maneras absurdas de como lo has hecho, o senzillamente te llamaran tramposo.
Conclusión, irse es lo ideal. Ni juegos matematicos, ni directos, ni nada por el estilo.

----------


## iscariote

Yo estoy más con tu postura Marius.
El problema viene cuando, por ejemplo, 6 personas quieren ver magia y una no.

Yo en esos casos opto por la marginación social xD. Como dice alguien que has nombrado hay que mirar a todo el público y hacerlo partícipe de alguna manera. En este caso intenta hacer partícipe a todo el mundo menos a él. Si te habla no le contestes, no le mires, tu no estas obligado a quedar por encima de nadie: la magia no trata de eso. Si se pone muy pesado o insultante (que se te dará el caso) guarda tu baraja y vete. Si la gente realmente quiere ver magia le dirán que es un capullo y que sigas; sino, pues no pierdes nada.

A parte de todo esto hay que decir que todos los cazatrucos no son iguales como bien sabéis y hay gente que no lo hace a mala fe.  Quizá parte del problema venga de una actitud desafiante en tu magia, pero eso lo irás aprendiendo con el tiempo y leyendo sobre el tema.

Ya no me enrollo más. 
Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

A ver, que os ahogáis en un vaso de agua.

¿Qué se hace cuando tienes una plaza con dos o trescientas personas delante y cada dos por tres alguien se pone a gritar algo como:
"Lo lleva metido entre las piernas y lo saca con un muelle que está cogido a un hlicóptero que está oculto por un espejo gigante".

Pues no haces ni caso.

¿Que son seis y es uno el que da morcilla?
Obviamente, se trata de amigos y/o conocidos. Paras y te pones a charlar tranquilamente. Cuando alguien te pregunte pues dices que en esas condiciones no te apetece, quizás otro día.
Te fijas bien en el sujeto y cuando esté presente ni lo intentas. Nunca tienes ganas.
Cuando no esté, haces magia (incluso aunque no te apetezca mucho).

----------


## YitanFran

Simplemente me piro, me pasó esto esactamente ayer.

Estaba haciendo un par de juegos simpaticos a mi amigo Juan en la puerta de clase, cuando, viene un chico/chaval de unos 20 años, os dejo la conservacion.

Chico:Teneis un cigarro?
yo: NO, no fumamos.
Chicos: ahhh, no fumais pero si haceis truquitos de cartas.
Yo: no hacemos truquitos de cartas, hacemos juegos de cartas.
Chico: Pos yo me enterao que eso no es magia, que es habilidad con las manos
Yo: No puede ser.
CHico: a ver, hasme uno (lo escribo asi porque es como hablaba)
YO: venga. ( guardo mi baraja sucia y me dispongo a sacar una de dorso rojo)
CHico: pero porque no me la haces con esa? que pasa, que no puedes no?
Yo: si te vas a poner asi mejor lo dejamos, que yo hago sto para que disfrutes.
Chico: vale vale no te enfades.
(saco la misma baraja que me guardé)
Chico: pero espera espera (intención de coger la baraja) estas son las mismas de antes, no me las habrás cambiado?
Yo: se acabó, lo siento pero no tengo ganas de enseñarte nada porque no vas a disfrutar.
Chico: venga venga ya no digo na' .
Yo: no, lo siento.
Chico: bueno pos perdona ehh.

Todo esto imaginarlo con la tipica voz de chusmilla.

----------


## sisly

Pues hiciste bien, si quiere ver magia que se calle y no moleste hay cada uno...

----------


## sergiocl

Agarró mis cosas y no sigo haciendo juegos, todos la pasan mal en algo así.

----------


## Tora

Ante todo respeto, mientras se trate al otro con respeto no puedes quedar mal...

Una vez hice lo siguiente:

-YO: Bueno, les gustaria ver un pequeño juego que invente :Confused: 
-2 Chicas: Si, nos encantaria.
-Chico: Seguro que tienes algo escondido y haces trampa
-YO: Si piensas eso antes de empezar a jugar solo te digo que te akbas de perder algo que nunk volveras a ver en tu vida.

Di media vuelta y me fui, el chico quedo como un estupido, las chicas se pelearon con el y yo me fuia  ahcer magia a otra parte.

Suerte

----------


## vaaron

En cuanto me doy cuenta que alguien esta intentando ver el truco en vez de disfrutar, repito la famosa frase de Lavand "Por favor, no tiene sentido estar buscandole los hilos a las marionetas".
Y si me doy cuenta que persiste en esa actitud, guardo todo, me sirvo otro vino y sigo hablando de la importancia del jamon crudo en el mundo occidental.

----------


## Duard

Y si hay alguien que un día te ha estado intentando buscar el truco y ha sido un poco pesado y otro día te dice que si le haces algun juego ¿ lo hariais? por intentar ver si ha cambiado su actitud o directamente le diríais no para no llevarnos un chasco.  :Confused:

----------


## Tora

Depende la situacion, tines que tantear el terreno y ver que sucede con esa persona...

A mi me dieorn vuelta una carta durante una transposicion y me arruino el truco :( = creo que todavia debe estar pensando kmo le llego a la mano el comodin si yo le habia dado una jota ^^

Son gajes del oficio, jajaja

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## Duard

Gracias.

A mi me levantaron las cartas blancas en la última parte del virus informático :(  :( .

----------


## azegarra

> Como todos, yo en esa situación me largo. Incluso dejo el juego a medias, si es preciso. 
> 
> Lo que me demuestra la experiencia es que lo que no conviene hacer es hacer un truco infalible para quedar bien. Eso les provoca aún más, te pone en riesgo (puede que te levanten las cartas a medio truco, como me ha pasado a mí, o similar), y lo unico que consigues es que te perciban como alguien que les engaña. Nunca me he quedado con buen sabor de boca en esos casos, porque aunque te salga, ves que ellos no pueden apreciar tu esmero.
> 
> La magia no existe, y todo el mundo lo sabe. Por lo tanto tiene que haber el acuerdo entre publico y espectador: todos sabemos que hay truco, pero vamos a fingir que no. Si no no hay magia.
> 
> Salut!


Como que te largas :Confused: ??, ese es el reto!!!!
Como que el espectador sabe que hay truco :Confused: ?, tu debes demostrarle que hay magia!, no trucos!, debes dejarlo con el cerebro en corto circuito, sin siquiera la posibilidad remota que se pregunte "como lo hizo?", su rostro debe decir: "Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Confused: ", o sus ojos se deben abrir el doble de lo normal, nadie se va a dar cuenta de nada si dominas un juego. Incluso los magos que saben, van a apreciar tu tecnica y tu magia si se hace bien.

Lo anterior te lo digo porque muchas noches desde que empece en esto (ya van 9 mese o mas), veo a mi idolo maximo en el unico video que existe de el(al menos que yo conozco), me refiero a Cardini, y aunque se como lo hace, siempre disfruto verlo. "Una cosa es ver a Pele y otra jugar como el"

Como que no existe la magia :Confused:  tu arte precisamente es hacer que crean en ella.


Saludos

Alfredo

----------


## Patito

Sigo pensando que la mejor solución cuando te levantan una carta o algo parecido es un buen sopapo bien dado...  :Wink:  

Azegarra, está clarísimo lo que comentas, pero eso se lo puede permitir Tamariz y unos cuantos más. Cuando vino al CIVAC, al final de la conferencia, se puso a hacer magia a grupitos de magos al estilo, como llamo yo, de acoso y derribo. No dejaba ni respirar, encadenaba un juego con otro hasta que te dejaba por los suelos, roto y sin poder reaccionar. Estaba prohibido parpadear...
Con eso me refiero a que, efectivamente, se puede hacer lo que comentas, pero el problema es que no siempre se puede. Cuando hay un grupito que no quiere ver magia, sino manipulación y trucos, y van a pillarte, o eres un crack o no haces nada.

Un saludo!

----------


## david7liando

Yo tengo un amigo que siempre suele ir ala caza de trucos i machaque una ambiciosa hasta que yo me crei el truco i vamos cuando se lo hice se quedo seco se quedo flipando miro la baraja i se pensava que havia un hilo que subia las cartas!! se quedo muerto cuando la curbatura de la carta sube de arriba abajo vamos, aora lo mejor de todo que despues de ver eso dijo me a gustao tanto que intentare disfrutar en ved de ver donde esta la trampa!

----------


## Inherent

Ayer tuve una experiencia al hilo de lo que estáis comentando... mis amiguetes, en su segunda sesión, insistían en ver qué podía hacer yo si ellos cogían la baraja y mezclaban bien las cartas antes de que yo comenzara.... bueno, sin problema y no les dije nada pero ya de entrada se quedaron sin disfrutar T.N.T. de R.Light I (otro día será, con esto ya os hacéis una idea de qué juegos más sencillitos estoy tanteando).  Total, que opté por sustituirlo por una variación 'Regreso al futuro' del mismo libro, con 2 cartas. La diosa Fortuna -se apiadaría de mí por mi paciencia, jeje- me regaló una coincidencia , las dos cartas que se eligieron fueron ambos 5 , no dos cartas distintas como suele ser habitual, y  que evidentemente coincidían con las 2 predicciones amplificando el efecto.
En general, ya tanto con esto como con los juegos posteriores,  fue una experiencia más dura que la primera vez, y afortunadamente salí airoso de los obstáculos que me pusieron. Supongo que el 'truco' es tener en la recámara una buena lista de juegos impromptu de los que puedas echar mano cuando quieras, y evitar los juegos que requieren preparación en función de la respuesta de la gente; me queda la sensación de que algo se puede hacer con los 'curiosos' sin tener que renunciar por necesidad a seguir haciendo magia.

----------

